# Моделизм > Моделизм: Авто-БТТ >  Декаль Е-Klass КрАЗ -255б

## nev

Уважаемые коллеги! 
Я моделист из Франции приобрел через своих друзей в Москве модель Е-Klass КрАЗ -255б. Когда мне ее передали, то оказалось, что в ней отсутствует декаль. Квитанция не сохранилась и магазин не принимает претензии.
Прошу оказать содействие в приобретении декали. 
С уважением
NEV

----------


## kfmut

краз от E-Klass выпускался на Украине и в России уже является практически раритетом, но, видимо, его ещё реально найти в самой Украине, потому что украинская компания Armory делает конверсии на его основе:
http://www.armory-rus.ru/shop/169/de...assi-kraz-255b
http://www.armory-rus.ru/shop/1/desc...k-s-tjagachjom
вам стоит обратиться на какой-нибудь украинский форум моделистов, например, на этот http://modelizm.pl.ua/forum/ или этот http://mikro-mir.at.ua/forum

Удачи!

----------

